# apologies from saintly



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

After all the hooha of the topic regarding tropica and a UKAPS sponsor, I'll fully put my hand up to being maybe slightly aggressive.

now i still have my views on the subject, but that said i shouldn't of acted in the way i did.I just feel quite strong about this hobby, as do others and some may be saying that why should i have an opinion when I've only been doing this for 5 minutes! regardless of skill or ability, i still have morales and standards. although, the second has faltered recently.

firstly, I'd like to say to John Starkey that I'm sorry for the aggression, it wasn't needed and nor will it happen again. 

If I've offended any of the ukaps founders or mods in any way shape or form, i also apologies to you, and if I've somehow caused stress for one of the sponsors, then also a sincere apology goes out to you.

whether i believe in what goes off in certain areas of this hobby, is none of my business and I'll make sure i don't get involved in it in the future.

i felt this was needed as i tend to feel uncomfortable with the "bad" feelings vibe, so with this now out in the open I can continue in a stress free environment.

many thanks,

mark


----------



## George Farmer (5 Apr 2009)

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Dave Spencer (5 Apr 2009)

This sure is a passionate hobby.  

Experience or time served doesn`t always account for a great deal, Mark. You are a highly regarded and valued member of this forum, irrespective of how new you may be. Your passion will only lead you on to even better scapes.

Let`s face it, us Brits have always been a feisty bunch, and with a bit of Johnny the wop Latino thrown in...  . I say we all hug it out.

Let`s get back to sticking plants in mud and have a good day in May at the aquascaping demo.

Dave.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Apr 2009)

Mark, thats very gracious of you to have put your hand up. All the animosity hasn't be caused by just you alone, there have been a few members with less than appropriate attitudes and it's a credit to you that you've taken it upon yourself to stand up and appolagize. Your a well respected member of this community and this'll only strengthen people's opinion of you. It took some spuds to do that Mark and for me, that commands more respect than any aquascape or aquascaping knowledge.


----------



## The Green Machine (5 Apr 2009)

Nicely said Mark,

Peace and love and long live UKAPS.

All the best,

Jim, Mark and the boys.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Apr 2009)

The-Green-Machine said:
			
		

> Peace and love and long live UKAPS.


Amen to that!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Apr 2009)

I don't think you're responsible Mark, although I have to admit I was a little shocked when I saw your post in that topic - you're not one to get involved in the drama. 

Let's hope from now on UKAPS is a happier place for everyone.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Apr 2009)

Hi Mark,
personally you didnt do nothing to offend me or do i think you were aggressive towards me,
but i admire you for the public apology,so thank you,
regards john.


----------

